# ağbi / abi



## Luiz Eduardo Brandão

Hello, what this word means? Is it just an emphatic word?
In a discussion:

"İstemiyorum artık ben bu herifi!" 
"Boşver ağbi, büyütme."

"Alın bu adamı karşımdan. Ben karşımda sosyete âşığı istemem!"
"Affet!" dedi Serdar. "Bak titriyor. Ben onu adam ederim. Otur, Mustafa."
"Yok!" dedi. "Gidiyorum."
Sahiden gidiyor.
"Olmaz ağbi!" dedi Serdar. "Sen oturacaksın."

Other example:
"İsmail'i görürüm, merhaba ağbi, der, niye hiç uğramıyorsun bize?"

I can't see any relationship between these examples.


----------



## Rallino

We write *ağabey*, but pronunce/read _ağbi_.

Ağabey litterally means "elder brother", but it's also used to mean _bro, dude, pal _etc. It's, normally, incorrect to spell it that way. The author seems to have wanted the dialogues to look more 'realistic', there.


----------



## Luiz Eduardo Brandão

Thank you, Rallino. Now it makes sense.


----------



## cicikuş

We use _abi_ in colloquial Turkish.


----------



## Luiz Eduardo Brandão

Thank you, Cicikuş.


----------



## Black4blue

I have never seen "ağbi" before. I use and see "abi" only.


----------



## Tangriberdi

I always say abi, but never write abi, it is written ağabey. Former dictionaries never included abi, recent dictionaries show it as acceptable. But I prefer ağabey*, which is logical and etymological.. Abi is meaningless to me.
*Ağa+Bey (Agha+Bey)


----------

